# LA scopes



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

I have a Savage 10 in short action, I also have a Stevens Model 200 in Long action. I got a new scope for the SA and moved the old scope to the LA. It feels almost like the scope is having the bells crushed by the mounts on the LA with the body tubes just not giving the space between the rings to mount properly. Enough so, you have no front to back movement to adjust eye relief. It is what it is.

Are there scopes out there built for LA bolts for this reason?


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

no


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

About the only thing you can do is switch the mount to a picatinney or weaver style rail that will allow you to reposition the rings.

huntin1


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

If you don't want the rail style you can also get a pair of bases with a longer section allowing more movement of the mount.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

What kind of mounts? I assume you already looked into reversible bases and extension rings?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Csquared said:


> What kind of mounts? I assume you already looked into reversible bases and extension rings?


Ditto to that post. I like small scopes, and in the past many of my rifles had reversible bases. I had to give up on that because the scopes I like now are just not that small. One of my Winchester model 70's still has a reversible base on it. I'm thinking hard about a small two to seven power 32mm on my 300 Short Mag.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> Csquared said:
> 
> 
> > What kind of mounts? I assume you already looked into reversible bases and extension rings?
> ...


Who makes steel ones. All I have seen are aluminum.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think my steel ones are Leupold.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

I can't think of any that are _NOT_ steel 

I think maybe Millet and Tasco make some aluminum ones, but Leupold, Redfield, Burris.....all are interchangeable, and as far as I know all made of steel. But we're talking about the common dovetail type rings. Is that what you're using now?

But I agree with Plainsman on small scopes. Scopes should be like female derriers......

...no bigger than absolutely necessary


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Csquared said:


> I can't think of any that are _NOT_ steel
> 
> I think maybe Millet and Tasco make some aluminum ones, but Leupold, Redfield, Burris.....all are interchangeable, and as far as I know all made of steel. But we're talking about the common dovetail type rings. Is that what you're using now?
> 
> ...


test em with a magnet then. I have started to bring one with me when I go shopping for stuff.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

So are you saying your magnet is telling you Leupold, Redfield and Burris are _NOT_ steel?


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

not the ones in the stores I have been to. Touch them with a magnet and it falls away.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

http://www.leupold.com/hunting-and-shoo ... td-mounts/

I've never checked them with a magnet, but I have altered some, and the filings looked exactly like steel to me 

I have 2 out of the safe right now with Leupold rings, and a fridge magnet just stuck to them.

Sure your magnet's OK? :wink:


----------



## Fullboar (Jan 13, 2011)

If the mounts are made with Stainless Steel a magnet won't work.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Millet makes steel rings, Leupold, Redfield, Warne, Talle, and Weaver Grand Slam Series just to name a few. Some of those make both.


----------

